# sensible dog coats!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi there! Can anyone help point me in the direction of a sensible but nice looking dog coat? Maggie has one for the rain and a equafleece, the only problem is that her current rain coat is padded and I feel that although the weather is miserable I would like one that is a little lighter weight, its not cold. 
Everywhere I look the coats are rediculous, with hoods and stuff, they just dont look practical at all. The practical ones are all a bit ugly.
Im sure someone here will be able to point me in the right direction! 
Thanks in advance! 
Emma x


----------



## lauz_84 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Emma, have a look on muddypaws.co.uk
I got Oscar the peak superquilt coat last winter which is a little bit padded but I have been putting it on him when its been really wet over the last couple of weeks. It was £13.99 so quite a good price. There may be some other more lightweight coats on there.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh can anyone remember the lady in St Anne's that made coats, maybe do a search on coats and it should come up x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there Jennifersarah from St Anne's makes her own coats I think from kalgoul type material, I think cockapoo69 bought some for her poo's you could pm them both on here,she had an eBay site x


----------



## Showells (Mar 21, 2012)

Recently got mine coats from Pets @ Home. 
3 Peaks - Rambler Coat £10 for small £12 for medium.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

depends on how sensible you need, i just bought mine a long legged coat from ebay as i am fed up of him being soaked to the bone everyday. they had three colours to choose from red, black and green, i picked green as he is cream/apricot colour. it arrived yesterday and i was suprised to see made in the uk! on the lable. i know he may look ridiculous but its a small price to pay for not have a wet dog most of the year, plus it will keep him clean when on muddy walks, cream dog and mud do not make a good combination, it seems to stain the fur and takes ages to fade


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im getting Buddy a Barbour dog coat very cool and trendy but also alot more expensive !


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I got one from EquestrianClearance.com for £10.99. I ordered a 22" one first but it was massive! So sent it bak and ordered a 16" which is slightly too small dammit! So am going to give that to my sister's pugalier and get the 18" one.

Here's the link

http://www.equestrianclearance.com/matchmakers/masta_waterproof_dog_coats/index.html


----------

